# Black Clio 197 on 18”s



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

This is my 1st proper detail on this forum, so excuse me if my detail and write up isn't the greatest compared to all the pros on here lol !!

This car belongs to my cousin who's had it for just over a year now and has done a few mods to it. Which include tints, KW Variant 3 Coilovers and a new set of alloys from the Megane R26 wearing a set of 225/40/18 Falken 452s! 

*On with the detail:*

Thursday evening involved me cleaning out the arches using Megs Super degreaser, and giving it a good blasting out with the karcher, once that was dried and done, I put the new rims on. Which looked like this…..a 50/50 :lol:, a big improvement I think you'll agree what a difference an inch makes :lol:










And finally all 4 rims on, before they went on I put 1 layer of AutoGlym SRP on the wheels and 2 layers of Poorboys Wheel Sealant. Afterwards I took the car out for a "quick blast" lol, just to make sure the car wasn't rubbing and to make sure it drove "alright" :thumb:.










So Saturday morning at 8.30am I started, first giving the wheels a quick clean using the 2BM, Megs wash mitt & Megs Shampoo Plus










I also used Polished Bliss's wheel brush which is very handy and the zym0l wheel brush as well










Heres the buckets after 2 wheels, not too dirty as you can see.










I then gave the car a quick rinse with the PW and then it got snow foamed using the karcher lance, which is good for £15! I will upgrade at a later date to the AB one though I think. My next task is to try out citrus :thumb:










So many people walking past were mesmerised by the snow foam :doublesho










The car was next washed including shuts etc










The car was then rinsed off and I clayed it using Megs Quick Clay, this is the clay after the bonnet










After the bootlid, as you can see the car is heavily contaminated: 










The car was then washed again with the 2BM and then dried, and taped up ready for polishing via the G220.



















I used the G220 along with Megs 83 and the megs polishing pad, this wasn't cutting enough so I moved over to the Lake Country Light cut pad, I didn't achieve 100% correction, but I'm happy with it as it was my 1st time and I only had a few pads and 1 polish. Next time I will switch over to Megs 80 and a finishing pad to finish off with! 

The bonnet before










The bonnet after










I finished at about 10pm that night, so I left the rest till the following morning.

The next stage was using Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection then followed up with one layer of Poorboys Juiced Edition. I cleaned the glass with Megs NXT Glass Cleaner, the trims were done with Poorboys Natural Trim Dressing, tyres dressed with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel. I ran out of time to do the engine properly and the interior only had a quick hoover.

Here are the finished pictures:-





































Here's my favourite pic of the bunch :-










I've learned a lot from my 1st detail, things to do and not to do, and am looking forward to my next one, it's just amazing how much products there is still to buy!! Time does fly, so it is best to be prepared, now I've done one, I have a rough time scale of how long things can take! This write up has taken me long enough!!! :lol:

I think Oliver's future mods include, black number plates, 25mm H&R spacers, exhaust tips, & clear indicator bulbs for the rear lights. The Brembo's are getting painted red next as well, which will look much nicer against the black/grey rim combo!

I would like to thank Rich from Polished Bliss and also Mike from Extreme Detail for their help and guidance.

Thanks for reading :thumb:

Nathan 

All comments welcome and help and advice. :wave:


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Tasty car, great finish:thumb:.
Good luck with the new venture


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looks very nice mate.

but you may upset people who have payed on here,as your telling people what your company is called.

ryan


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Lovely motor. Looks mean. Good job


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice report and pic's, I like the wheels on that clio, nice motor.............:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Ps: get the AB foam lance you will be amazed, I went from something like the karcher adapter to a foam lance and never looked back......


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> looks very nice mate.
> 
> but you may upset people who have payed on here,as your telling people what your company is called.
> 
> ryan


Woops-sorry :newbie:



CupraRcleanR said:


> Lovely motor. Looks mean. Good job


Thanks boss!



HC1001 said:


> Nice report and pic's, I like the wheels on that clio, nice motor.............:thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Ps: get the AB foam lance you will be amazed, I went from something like the karcher adapter to a foam lance and never looked back......


The owner certainly like it, thanks :driver:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

no probs mate! its not upset me as i have not payed yet lol.

very nice work!


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Very well done! Tasteful modifications!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a serious looking 197 :thumb: Saw a light blue one parked next to me today, probably my next car


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice work indeed.

The car looks great on the 18's, keep us updated with the future mods.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I will do boys, I'll keep you updated, more people are interested in the car rather than the detail :lol:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Good job there mate. Car looks superb.

Good choice of tyre as well - I have Falken FK-452's all round on my beemer (225/40/ZR18 at the front and 255/35/ZR18 at the rear - the difference in size is due to the the rear wheels being wider)


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Good job!! :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks lads.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice job there matey :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice results! Correction work looks good, and the finish from #83 is impressive, highlights you've worked the polish thoroughly which is not easy to do with #83 first time out so well done! :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

One very mean looking clio, great quality work :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Keep the comments rolling in. lol


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Top job there.

My question is, how did a car that new get so many swirl marks in the first place :doublesho


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Number one culprit is the sponge :doublesho Car is a 56 plate, so approaching 2 years old now :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ah...

how did you get the swirls out? did you do it yourself or do you have a Rotary Polisher thingy lol


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Excellent work, the wheels make such a difference


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Mat @ SWS said:


> ah...
> 
> how did you get the swirls out? did you do it yourself or do you have a Rotary Polisher thingy lol


Dual Action, Megs G220



mouthyman said:


> Excellent work, the wheels make such a difference


I know, the old rims look like little pigeons feet in comparison :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks gorgeous!

Cracking job mate. :buffer:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheers Pal.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Good results mate, the clio looks lovely on those wheels too!!!!:wave:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm starting quite a fanclub here, thanks mr nut


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

good detail there keep it up now


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice, nice finish and Clio looks awesome now


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

car looks brilliant with the new rims, deadly work


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheers Lads, I was disappointed with the work as well, but it was my 1st time. Much much more to come from me, watch this space!!


----------



## Nam (Sep 13, 2006)

looking very very good there, dont suppose you have the name and colour code of the paint used on the wheels do you mate? wouldnt mind mine in that colour on my ibiza.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Good work mate and I look forward to more details in the future...........:buffer:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheers Lads. No idea on the paint code sorry.


----------



## Vag_Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Great work! I think the car looks stunning, the 18's really do a lot for it and i'm thinking i want one!

Is the A3 in your photo's yours? i've seen it somewhere before!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Dave, yes it is. Seen it where, if you go onto my user and check my threads you'll see it in the thread coilovers and 19s on. Cheers dave


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks great on the Megane wheels, very good indeed!!

R26s come with 235mm width tyres on 8" wide wheels, as standard, so not sure if they came off a R26 if it's wearing 225mm rubber.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

You can put 225 on 8" wheels and yes they are R26 wheels arun :lol:


----------



## Sean_r27 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got a black 197 F1 and had the exact same idea with the rims as i was sick of seeing my mates megane F1. My rims arrive monday, £472 inc vat which i think is sweet but i'm totally lost with which tyres i wanna go with, wont 225's make it super bumpy? Is your cousins one wearing Falcons? Thanks


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Sean. I'd go with toyos, yes it is wearing falkens. Get your tyres via www.camskill.co.uk and get a local garage to fit for around £11 a tyre! Well it depends what you consider bumpy!!


----------



## Sean_r27 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Sean_r27 (Jul 17, 2008)

Done! I'm really pleased with it, cost an arm and a leg but i'll never change them now. It's not really a detailed clean but i polished the life out of it yesterday. Your cousin might be interested to see how the red calipers look on these wheels


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice, one of the best 197's I've seen. :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

looks well smart


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Got to say that looks cracking :thumb:


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

that looks spot on sean r27. the red calipers pring the wheel well alive. one of the better 197s i have seen. makes me want to get mine back 

great results on the correction detail too, n8kow.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

WOW...looks great mate! looks so much meaner with the 18s on!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> no probs mate! its not upset me as i have not payed yet lol.
> 
> very nice work!


ditto, I really need to get round to it, but as a uni student doing self employed valeting part time I really can't afford the pennies atm.

cracking detail also mate.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Sean your R27, needs some coilovers and spacers now.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks very nice that does,but still not sure how you are getting away with showing your plates when you have not payed, when I try my pics get took off haha.

Nice work!


----------



## fjk (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice car and great work looks so much better, nice number plate too, is there a little message there.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I will be paying very shortly ryan


----------



## FiveCX-5 (Jul 9, 2008)

And here are the results of the Dutch j...................a joke, this is one of my favourites models of Renault. For example the wheels, very nice looking in combination with the Noir Nacre color of the Renault ! Very good detailwork and a suberb finish ! Nice...... especially the photo in black and white !!!
Looks good !


grtz Marcel


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> Nice report and pic's, I like the wheels on that clio, nice motor.............:thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Ps: get the AB foam lance you will be amazed, I went from something like the karcher adapter to a foam lance and never looked back......


Where can you get the Karcher foam lance from? I have tried the Karcher website, Ebay the lot and cannot find it anywhere!!!!!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Halfords, £15. I will be switching to a foam lance soon as well as a Kranzle.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice work there mate.

The car isn't my cup of tea tho.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Out of curiosity, are black plates road legal? They'd look good on my Fabia vRS


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

The black plates are show plates from here. Not they are not road legal but look damn gorgeous though.


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

That is gorgeous! I want one now


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice there, and I like these cars

Im using one of those Karchers at the moment, and Im finding it **** poor. A HD is coming, when Im back off holiday


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice one


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

those wheels make all the difference. gleaming. great work :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Car is looking amazing, love the stealth look you have here and the 18's really do go well with the car mate 

Sean


----------



## high-shine (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow, that looks mint!!!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

tHIS CLIO IS GETTING ALOT OF ATTENTION. lol


----------



## Sean_r27 (Jul 17, 2008)

Any updates on this? Detailed it since mate?


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Wet.

Really nice.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

really like the 197 on 18s 

you did a great job of correcting those swirls - i havent machine polished before, is it important to tape up the gaps / edges? last time i have seen that happen the tape didnt stick very well - what did you use?

has convinced me that i need a machine polish!

what does Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection do? is a wax of some kind?


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Really love the 197's, black and moody... great combination esp with those wheels!!!


----------

